# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مسیری بدون نام فایل

## علی رضائی

من از 
OpenDialog1.FileName
استفاده کرده و مسیر 
C:\Program Files\Borland\Delphi7\Projects\nanoproject\report.  doc
را بدست آورده ام چگونه می توانم نام فایل 
report.doc 
را ازاین مسیر 
C:\Program Files\Borland\Delphi7\Projects\nanoproject\report.  doc
جدا کنم.
پیشاپیش از راهنمائی دوستان تشکر می نمایم.

----------


## ghabil

ExtractFileName نام فایل رو بهت میده باقیش هم اگه بعد کسی لازم داشت:
ExtractFilePath : مسیر فایل
ExtractFileDir : دایرکتوری که فایل توش هست
ExtractFileExt : پسوند فایل
ExtractFileDrive: درایوی که فایل توش هست

----------


## absent

از این دستورات استفاده کن:
ExtractFilePath(Opendialog1.filename) // return just file path
ExtractFilename(Opendialog1.filename) // return just file name

----------

